# What cubes from popbuying should I get?



## Applemoes (Mar 24, 2010)

I there! This is my first post at this forum. It seems like a nice enough place, altough I don't understand much of the cubetalk and threads. (relatively new to cubing).

I've recently bought my first order from popbuying.com. Free shipping to the entire world and really nice prices! Slow shipping, but there's always a catch right?  I've watched alot of reviews and stuff so I kinda know what brands are good for what, but I'm still very fuzzy on many cubes.

I've ordered 4 cubes. 1 dianshing 3x3, 1 eastsheen 4x4 and a lanlan 2x2+skewb.

From what I've understood, these are some of the best cubes to get in their different shapes. I first had a eastsheen 2x2 but switched it because most reviews said the LL was better.

But what to order now? I've heard alot of good stuff about "ghosthands" and DIY (do it yourself?) and different type-a type-c etc.

What does all the type stuff mean and what cubes should I get next? I basically want alot of different kinds of cubes and brands to try em.

Well, that's it for my first post. check popbuying out at www.popbuying.com (click magic cubes at the left)


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Get a Type A V and mod it. Also, get a Mini QJ 4x4.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 24, 2010)

well, you bought a very nice 2x2, and a decent 3x3 and 4x4, i would advise getting a DaYan, FII, or Alpha V (only if your willing to do the memory mod) as far as 3x3 goes, and go with korean cuber's suggestion for the 4x4, also, a v cube or YJ 5x5 may suit your interests as well


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 24, 2010)

3x3 F-II, 4x4 mini QJ, 5x5 and up V-cubes. This is just my opinion.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

2x2-LanLan
3x3-A-II
4x4-Mini QJ or YJ II
5x5 YJ II
Pyra-QJ
Mega-MF8
Magic-GJ


----------



## Parity (Mar 25, 2010)

NO NEVER GET A TYPE AV.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 25, 2010)

Parity said:


> NO NEVER GET A TYPE AV.



Care to support your outburst?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 25, 2010)

All his cubes suck so any cube that he has he will bash.


----------



## Parity (Mar 25, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > NO NEVER GET A TYPE AV.
> ...



They suck.
My 4 month old storebought kicks the type AV's ass.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 25, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> well, you bought a very nice 2x2, and a decent 3x3 and 4x4, i would advise getting a DaYan, FII, or Alpha V (only if your willing to do the memory mod) as far as 3x3 goes, and go with korean cuber's suggestion for the 4x4, also, a v cube or YJ 5x5 may suit your interests as well



YJ 5x5x5 black version, white is crap

You should get a YJ 4x4x4 is you want to mod it. If you don't want to mod the cube, get the mini QJ.

3x3x3 : Ghost Hand is very good. I heard F-II is the best out of the box. (It's SE cube on PopBuying).
Pyraminx is boring, don't get it. Buy a Square-1 instead (mf8).



iSpinz said:


> 2x2-LanLan
> 3x3-A-II
> 4x4-Mini QJ or YJ II
> 5x5 YJ II
> ...


Alpha 2, seriously? Never heard so much about this one...
QJ pyraminx is very good, but the puzzle itself sucks in my opinion


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 25, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > well, you bought a very nice 2x2, and a decent 3x3 and 4x4, i would advise getting a DaYan, FII, or Alpha V (only if your willing to do the memory mod) as far as 3x3 goes, and go with korean cuber's suggestion for the 4x4, also, a v cube or YJ 5x5 may suit your interests as well
> ...



Alpha is the new name for type A.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 25, 2010)

Alpha 5 is good when you mod it. (i've never had one though)

F-II  best out of the box imo


----------



## Hiero (Mar 25, 2010)

Ghosthands are good all-around cubes to get you started. I wouldn't start with a Type Alpha or Type Charlie because they generally need to fit your cubing style from what I've heard.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 25, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Ghosthands are good all-around cubes to get you started. I wouldn't start with a Type Alpha or Type Charlie because they generally need to fit your cubing style from what I've heard.



lol @ type Charlie


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 25, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosthands are good all-around cubes to get you started. I wouldn't start with a Type Alpha or Type Charlie because they generally need to fit your cubing style from what I've heard.
> ...



Then what's type F? Type Faz? (even though he uses an Alpha 5 I think)


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 25, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Hiero said:
> ...



i would go with foxtrot as long as we are naming along the lines of the phonetic alphabet


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Hiero said:
> ...



No, type foxtrot, silly. 

EDIT: Ninja'd! But mine was still better.


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow thanks for all the fast replies!  This forum seems to kick ass.

http://popbuying.com/products.pb/category.155 Are all the top ones ghosthands? That brand seems to be called (GS on popbuying). I always thought that ghosthand was a specifik cube and not a brand 

Alot of you guys talk about the F-II something. Can someone please link it on popbying? I've never seen a cube with that name so maybe it's different on their site. Also, what is the best cube (in your opinions) from pop that isn't cubic? 2x2x3 and stuff like that  I wan't my collection oc cubes to have as many sorts as possible


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 26, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Wow thanks for all the fast replies!  This forum seems to kick ass.
> 
> http://popbuying.com/products.pb/category.155 Are all the top ones ghosthands? That brand seems to be called (GS on popbuying). I always thought that ghosthand was a specifik cube and not a brand
> 
> Alot of you guys talk about the F-II something. Can someone please link it on popbying? I've never seen a cube with that name so maybe it's different on their site. Also, what is the best cube (in your opinions) from pop that isn't cubic? 2x2x3 and stuff like that  I wan't my collection oc cubes to have as many sorts as possible



A modest bump. 

If I'm not wrong the F-II is the "Type F" but second right? I've heard alot about the different type cubes but I don't really understand. Are they a specific brand and how do I find the different types on popbuying?


----------



## Novriil (Mar 26, 2010)

Parity said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Mod it?

Without the memory mod it's pointless. It's just crap. But aftermodding it very good. Right now it's my main speedcube.

Edit: Applemoes - http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27101 this is black FII


----------

